# Mozart Piano Concerto #23



## hunterpm (Dec 11, 2018)

I am a novice with regards to classical music. But I am obsessed with Mozarts 23rd concerto. There is no better music to get work done to. I am always looking for something like it, but cannot anything. I would love to hear your alls suggestions!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

One of Mozart's other concertos? The 20th, 21st, 24th and 27th. Also the clarinet concerto and the flute and harp concerto. Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto has much in common with Mozart's.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

All of Mozart's Piano Concertos from around the Jenuehomme (no. 9) on are stellar, in my opinion. My favorite is found in the 24th. As for how good that one is for studying, I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've likely listened to the 23rd too much; I now find the 1st movement a little boring and repetitive.

Nos. 9, 17, 20 and 24 are my current favorites.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hummel's piano concertos - especially in the Chandos recordings - have a Mozartean touch at times too. 
Clementi's concerto a bit as well. 

John Field's are somewhat different, and less convincing IMHO.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

As others have mentioned, Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 9 comes to mind as it also has a minor key middle movement surrounded by jubliant outer movements.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> One of Mozart's other concertos? The 20th, 21st, 24th and 27th. Also the clarinet concerto and the flute and harp concerto. Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto has much in common with Mozart's.





joen_cph said:


> Hummel's piano concertos - especially in the Chandos recordings - have a Mozartean touch at times too.
> Clementi's concerto a bit as well.


I would also suggest turning to the other Mozart Concertos. Each is a miraculous gem, and the only thing better than any one (at least, say, after the first handful or so) is the next one you listen to.

Hummel has long been a favorite of mine. In fact, one of my favorite old records is a VOX release that features a piano concerto by Hummel coupled with one by the Frenchman Boieldeau (don't know if I spelled that name correctly). Two gems, quite Mozart-like.

By the way, Hyperion, which years ago launched a recording project called The Romantic Piano Concerto (now up the the high 70s in disc number) recently started a Classical Piano Concerto project. You might look into that for titles to explore.

http://classicalmusicguide.com/viewtopic.php?t=46355


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Why don't you people use K numbers or keys?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

By happy coincidence, PC's #22 & 23 have been my evening listening this week, Daniel Barenboim with the Berlin Philly. If you're looking out for any other PC else by Mozart of similar inspiration and calibre, the suggestion by Littlephrase can't be bettered: #'s 9-27, just close your eyes and point a finger - these are all supreme examples. The concertos from #20-27 might be considered his "mature" concertos, in the sense that in these he gave us the most perfect examples of his art, in this form. Any of these might be on anybody's list of the greatest concertos ever, bar maybe #26, which he rushed so fast that he didn't even have time to write out the left-handed bits. It's still a masterwork, but slightly lesser than the others from #20 onwards.

#9 & 10 are personal favourites as well - he went to Vienna after these, and it's as if he slowly brought the Viennese up to speed before unleashing his great final 8.

By the way, the slow adagio of #23 is one of my favourite movements in all of Mozart. His mastery of tone, wind instruments, the orchestra and of course the mournful piano part make it one of the great adagios of the form...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

EdwardBast said:


> Why don't you people use K numbers or keys?


K488 in A!

Funny enough, a pal quizzed me on the K numbers recently, plucking K numbers at random and demanding I name it. I did okay on the bigger stuff, though I unforgivably called K481 the clarinet quintet. Listening in sequence through the K numbers is a great way to familiarise ourselves with hugely diverse types of music. Even to pluck 10 successive K numbers might yield an opera, a few sonatas of different stripe, a concerto for wind, maybe one for piano, some songs, etc...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

also try the 18th PC, or Sinfonia Concertante K364, like the 9th, 22th, 23th PCs, they have their slow movements in minor-key


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the board and pc 23 k488 is a treasure indeed. Stalin reportedly listened to this piece just before he died - not a bad way to go out.

I recommend - 9, 13, 15,17,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27

the ones I missed are good too.

Check out violin concertos k216,k218,k219 and flute concerto k313, 314

Just to name a few.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hunterpm said:


> I am a novice with regards to classical music. But I am obsessed with Mozarts 23rd concerto. There is no better music to get work done to.* I am always looking for something like it,but cannot anything.* I would love to hear your alls suggestions!


I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## hunterpm (Dec 11, 2018)

Incredible. I have some listening to do! Thanks everyone.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hunterpm said:


> Incredible. I have some listening to do! Thanks everyone.


You are a very fortunate listener. Only someone with the ears for Mozart could take to pc 23 in such a big way.

It means you have happy lifetime of musical discovery ahead of you.


----------



## Sandrine Piau (Dec 8, 2018)

Listen more, and you will find the classical world bigger than you thought.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Of course any of the mature Mozart concerto and all the Beethoven concertos are masterpieces. If you want to go for something more romantic I would suggest the Chopin puano concertos, especially no 1


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Of course any of the mature Mozart concerto and all the Beethoven concertos are masterpieces. If you want to go for something more romantic I would suggest the Chopin puano concertos, especially no 1


He did not say he wants something more romantic. He really needs to get through all the major Mozart concertos. If he is specifically looking for another K488 of course he will never find it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

stomanek said:


> He did not say he wants something more romantic. He really needs to get through all the major Mozart concertos. If he is specifically looking for another K488 of course he will never find it.


Well I am sure he can say what he needs himself!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Well I am sure he can say what he needs himself!


He did - he said he's looking for something else like k488 but cant find it.

would you say anything from Beethoven or Chopin is anything like K488? Comparing Beethoven's concertos with K488 is like Wellington boots to ballet shoes. As for Chopin - I dont know - nothing like it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

stomanek said:


> He did - he said he's looking for something else like k488 but cant find it.
> 
> would you say anything from Beethoven or Chopin is anything like K488? Comparing Beethoven's concertos with K488 is like Wellington boots to ballet shoes. As for Chopin - I dont know - nothing like it.


The Chopin 1st is actually quite Mozartean in feel. Also Beethoven 2 is Mozartean. As I say though, why not let him make up his own mind?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hosokawa's piano concerto "Lotus Under the Moonlight" quotes Mozart's work, but stylistically it's far removed from the original. 
I have a vague memory of some other work quoting it, but don't remember which one right now.

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/hosokawa-horn-concerto-piano-concerto-chant


----------

